# Widest tire possible?



## Uniblab (Apr 2, 2012)

I hope you fellers ain't nearly as tired of hearing me blather as I would imagine you are 

Was wondering what is the widest that can be mounted on a rim that originally came with 26" x 1 3/4" tires. Reason I ask this is because I'm sick in the head for those solid white balloon(?) tires but the smallest width they appear to be is 2" +

I realize there's more to fitment than width rim (fender and frame clearance etc) but the increased width on each side will be only half the overall additional amount. I did those calculations without even taking off my shoes. Aren't you all impressed?

This is for a Murray wheel with that sharp bevel on the side of the rim should that make any difference. Thanks!


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 3, 2012)

Go to any bike shop or big box store that sells ballooner bikes and measure the width of the inflated tire. Measure the width of your fork and fender stays.This will answer your question. BTW,balloon tires should fit on your rims but might not give you the look/width you want.


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 3, 2012)

As usual, good suggestion. I understand what you're saying about the look as I realize that when you grossly mismatch the width of a tire and rim (in either direction) that you end up with either a pinched or stretched look. 

I'm reminded of those Mexican low rider cars in Calif, they run very wide wheels with narrow tires that result in the sidewalls being so distorted that they end up touching the road itself (where the tread should be). It's crazy that the CHP turns a blind eye to this.


----------

